# Trabajo freelance



## Ardogan (Feb 25, 2008)

Hola que tal.
Me preguntaba si alguien en el foro ha trabajado freelance (esto es, por cuenta propia) diseñando circuitos, sistemas de control/instrumentación, consultoría/asesoría, diseño, o en cualquier otro tema relacionado con electrónica (comunicaciones, programación de micros, placas). A priori me parece más complicado encontrar este tipo de trabajo en electrónica, pero no lo sé a ciencia cierta.

Me gustaría saber cuáles han sido sus experiencias, ventajas y desventajas que han encontrado con esta modalidad, y cualquier otra observación que quieran hacer.
Otro tema importante es si conocen gente/empresas que trabajen con esa modalidad, para hacer una lista de contactos/links en este post.

Bueno, a ver si prende el post.
Saludos


----------



## ciri (Feb 25, 2008)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal.
> Me preguntaba si alguien en el foro ha trabajado freelance (esto es, por cuenta propia) diseñando circuitos, sistemas de control/instrumentación, consultoría/asesoría, diseño, o en cualquier otro tema relacionado con electrónica (comunicaciones, programación de micros, placas). A priori me parece más complicado encontrar este tipo de trabajo en electrónica, pero no lo sé a ciencia cierta.
> 
> Me gustaría saber cuáles han sido sus experiencias, ventajas y desventajas que han encontrado con esta modalidad, y cualquier otra observación que quieran hacer.
> ...



Por mi parte, yo busco mucho de ese tipo de trabajos, por el tiempo.. saco algunos $$ y me queda tiempo para estudiar tranquilo y otras cosas...

Para mi está bueno, pero es depende de la posición de cada uno.. no viviría haciendo eso.. es solo para pasar el momento..

Puedes encontrar algunos en:

www.computrabajo.com.ar


----------



## pepechip (Mar 23, 2008)

hola

Como tu bien dices si que resulta complicado encontrar trabajo diseñando circuitos, yo personalmente he realizado tan solo 2 trabajos de diseño en un periodo de 15 meses, los cuales descontando gastos de material me han aportado unos beneficios de 800€.
Naturalmente mi actividad principal no es esta (mi familia necesita comer), ya que  actualmente lo  desarrollo en plan Hobbie.
Yo  cree mi pagina web para intentar abrirme un hueco en el tema del diseño, aunque por lo pronto no esta dando ningun resultado.
Tal vez no sepamos encontrar al publico que precisa nuestros servicios.

¿puedes indicarme que tipos de empresas pueden necesitar diseños personalizados de circuitos?

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Por Ej: yo eh trabajado con una empresa que fabrica equipos de iluminacion placas para
(luces de emergencia, balasto electronico, regulador de tensión atomatico), empresas de colectivos larga distancia ( amplificador, controles de tono y para microfono,  sistemas vigias de alcauhetes), fabrica de hornos para panaderia (tablero general de control)

El tema es que no podes esperar que te llamen tenes que ir a ofrecer algo que etengas echo 
que cumplan las 3B  (Bueno , Bonito y Barato) una vez a dentro todo se charla. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

El proceso como para convertirte en un Asesor o Diseñador comienza por meterte en el en el domicilio del futuro cliente de alguna forma.
Una es la Reparacion, reparar lo desconocido un controlador Pirulo de los que hay 3 en todo el pais, un procesador Marulo, Etc, Etc
Cuando te hiciste algun tipo de fama o respeto por dar soluciones, en ese presiso instante  metes un comentario tipo "Lastima este aparato, si le hicieramos esta reforma andaria muchoooooo mejor" a lo cual hay 2 contestacines posibles: 

1) Por que no te vas a reformar a tu hermana !
2) Y como seria eso ?

Si la contestacion es la 2, estas ingresando en el mercado, si es la 1 tu no les simpatizas.
Si te contestaro la opcion 1, tu le replicas:

Como dijo el famoso filosofo Argentino Alberto "Negro" Olmedo (Rosario, 1933 – Mar del Plata, 1988): 

" Y si no me tienen fe . . . "


----------



## macraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Pues la verdad hasta hace un par de anios, he tenido mas trabajos tipo freelance q otra cosa. Aun hoy los hago, cuando tengo tiempo y hay algun cliente. El hecho es que en Mi Pais, a las empresas les sale muy caro tener un Ingeniero de planta ( y la verdad es q soy muy caro  ), asi que te subcontratan, esto es te pagan como freelance y se ahorran los costos del seguro medico, prestaciones... en fin.

No obstante, las consultorias pagan bien, y el diseno tambien. Todo empieza por un cliente satisfecho, luego eso se propaga como polvora. En Ecuador, es mas comun el desarrollo de software, creo q es asi casi en toda latinoamerica, aunq no estoy seguro. 

Electronica, mas del tipo industrial, electronica de potencia, controladores, plcs, esas cosas. En comunicaciones, mas diseno de radioenlaces y de vez en cuando uno q otro equipo, antiguo por lo general, ya q los nuevos tienen garantia y es mejor mandarlos al fabricante.

Me gusta el freelance ya q no tengo jefe, ni plazos y si me canso de algo lo mando por un tubo y ya esta... Ademas me deja tiempo libre para aprender cosas nuevas, q es lo q me gusta.  Pero, siempre hay un pero, cuando tienes trabajo fijo, tienes un cheqsito seguro todos los meses, cosa q no te puedes asegurar como freelance...

Salu2


----------



## crangel (Mar 23, 2008)

Hola a todos,

la verdad lo que han comentado es muy cierto, el trabajo freelance se ha orientado mas al software, pero eso tambien ha desmejorado lo que puedas cobrar por un sistema, gracias a dios la oleda de open source "Codigo abierto" a contribuido a que focalices los esfuerzos en el servicio y no el costo del soft, la filosofia colaborativa a ayudado a tener soft de calidad y que se han vuelto universales.

yo a diferencia de lo que puedo leer de los electronicos vivi el mundo freelance hace años pues soy informaciónrmatico y la verdad si no tienes un producto que te apoye no tienes una economia estable, el amigo que gano 800 euros en 15 meses gano mas que yo entre 2001 y 2002 juntos, fue una epoca receciva pues en 1999-2000 las empresas gastaron fortunas por el efecto Y2K (año 2000 las computadoras locas etc etc) (entre julio y dic 1999  gane 40.000 USD y me lo gaste en menos de 6 meses sin pensar lo que vendria entre 2001-2002) 

pienso que podemos crear productos e impulsarlos con filosofia no se "open Hardware"  donde podamos crear modelos de negocio que impulsen empresas, hoy me encuentro trabajando para una de las entidades bancarias mas importantes de mi pais y no me siento a gusto conmigo mismo, me gusta la calle, los retos y no me veo cobrando mi salario hasta que me llegue la pension de vejez.

apoyo y felicito al amigo Ardogan y si necesitas un programador de apoyo aqui estoy.

nada se compara con la sensasion de libertad y compromiso por algo tuyo tu imagen tus clientes.

no es lo mismo atender un proyecto para la empresa para la que trabajamos que atender el proyecto de un cliente de tu propia empresa. cuando se es profesional y responsable esa sensasion de libertad es la mayor vitamina para mantener centrado el rumbo de nuestra vida y nuestro exito.

tener un producto apalanca y da fuerza ese modo de vivir llamado freelance pero hay mucho que aprender, yo estoy recorriendo ese camino quiero hacer algo nuevo para mi que llene de retos y satisfacciones. *este es mi consejo.*


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 24, 2008)

Interesante macraig lo que comentás sobre pymes, tal vez es el principal nicho en el que el trabajo freelance de electrónica pueda tener un lugar, para reformas/mejoras pequeñas o automatización/instrumentación en baja escala.
También destaco lo que decís del boca a boca (propagación del cliente satisfecho como lo llamas) como medio de ofrecer nuestros servicios.
Habría que ver como hacer para empezar, tal vez un colega o amigo nos puede presentar con algún responsable de producción para ofrecer algún plan de mejora (gratis sino no creo que agarren viaje, con el compromiso de que implementen la mejora a través de nosotros claro).
Como dice Fogonazo, hay que tentar con las soluciones (si nos contestan por la opción 2, jaja).

Eso pensado desde el lado de servicios, por productos bien destaca Karapalida las 3B.
Conozco el caso de un ingeniero retirado que produce (con sus empleados) dispensers de agua/jugo/café y hoy por hoy vive de eso. Si bien no tengo los números a mano, lo puede hacer por Bueno, Bonito, Barato.

Agradezco a todos por los comentarios posteados y por postear. Al parecer se puede si bien no es lo habitual. Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Mar 24, 2008)

Realmente lo bueno que tiene ser un diseñador, es que tienes que estar continuamente actualizando tus conocimientos y aprender nuevas tecnicas dia a dia, y no tienes tiempo para aburriste de la rutina del trabajo repetitivo.
Yo en mi trabajo habitual lo que hago es reparar a base de cambiar modulos, no necesito ni conectar el soldador ni mirar esquemas, realmente es de lo mas aburrido que existe dentro del ramo de la electronica, lo bueno que tiene es que me deja las tardes libres.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2008)

Yo te aconsejaria que realices algun curso de matematicas muy basico, por ejemplo el analicis de una igualdad, mira este ejemplo

Tu Nick: "Ardogan"
Tu firma: "Argodan - CIE (cuasi ingeniero electrónico)"

Despejando el Nick de ambas llegamos a que : "Ardogan" = "Argodan"

Lo cual sabemos que electronicamente hablando NO es lo mismo

En realidad:  "Ardogan" <> "Argodan"


----------



## pepechip (Mar 24, 2008)

Fogonazo, te adoro, no se te escapa el mas minimo detalle.


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 24, 2008)

Si ya fogonazo, me venís persiguiendo con eso desde que me registré, y justamente por eso no lo cambio. Me reservo el derecho a ser incoherente, contradictorio e irracional.
Con una lógica más amplificadora, podría decir que soy Ardogan Argodan, como si fuera mi segundo nombre.


----------



## macraig (Mar 24, 2008)

Logica difusa!...
Respecto al open hardware, ya hay proyectos en marcha...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source_hardware

Salu2


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 24, 2008)

Estuve leyendo un poco de eso pero la verdad es que no entiendo mucho cómo funciona. Alguien que lo explique en términos sencillos?

Chas gracias.
Slds...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2008)

SigmaOrion dijo:
			
		

> Estuve leyendo un poco de eso pero la verdad es que no entiendo mucho cómo funciona. Alguien que lo explique en términos sencillos?



Que cosa es la que no entiendes ?


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 25, 2008)

El open hardware... o sea, sí entiendo de qué se trata pero no entiendo legalmente cómo funciona. Por ejemplo el open source tiene una licencia, la GPL, bajo la cuál poner tu software si querés que sea libre y queda protegido contra gente mal intensiónada que quiera comercializarlo, etc. Hay algo similar con el open hardware?
Otra cosa, en sourceforge.net podés encontrar muchísimos proyectos de open source y participar, pero no encontré nada parecido con open hardware.

Además mi pregunta apunta a algún alma caritativa que me lo explique rápido y en pocas palabras, en criollo, que siempre dicen más que mil libros, jeje. No es que sea haragán y no quiera leer...

Gracias. Slds...


----------



## ciri (Mar 25, 2008)

SigmaOrion dijo:
			
		

> El open hardware... o sea, sí entiendo de qué se trata pero no entiendo legalmente cómo funciona. Por ejemplo el open source tiene una licencia, la GPL, bajo la cuál poner tu software si querés que sea libre y queda protegido contra gente mal intensiónada que quiera comercializarlo, etc. Hay algo similar con el open hardware?
> Otra cosa, en sourceforge.net podés encontrar muchísimos proyectos de open source y participar, pero no encontré nada parecido con open hardware.
> 
> Además mi pregunta apunta a algún alma caritativa que me lo explique rápido y en pocas palabras, en criollo, que siempre dicen más que mil libros, jeje. No es que sea haragán y no quiera leer...
> ...



Creo que ya desvirtúa, si abrimos otro? se viene interesante...


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 25, 2008)

Soy nuevo en el foro y no quiero abrir un tema donde no corresponda, pero quien lo abra que deje acá el link y allá iremos a charlarlo. La verdad es que el tema da para mucho, no?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 25, 2008)

Hardware libre:

El software libre y código abierto ofrece al usuario libertades. Existen licencias que las garantizan y que dan una cobertura legal, como por ejemplo la GNU GPL. El hardware abierto o libre toma estas mismas ideas del software libre y código abierto para aplicarlas en su campo.

El hardware de fuente abierta (open source hardware) se refiere al hardware de computadora y electrónico que está diseñado en la misma manera que el software de fuente abierta libre. El hardware de fuente abierta es parte de la cultura de fuente abierta que lleva las ideas de fuentes abiertas a campos diferentes del software. 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abierto
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_de_fuente_abierta

Un claro ejemplo de esto es el Arduino, algo que en EEUU por lo que sé ya se está utilizando bastante.


Salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2008)

Aprovecho este post para dar 2 informaciónes:

Un proyecto que me llevo 18 meses de diseño y creación de prototipos (Modestamente MUY exitosos) que entregue a principios de este año, fue probado y APROBADO, y acabo de recibir un bonito cheque por el trabajo     

Esa es la parte "Bonita", la parte menos agradable (O no) es que la empresa que me contrató quedo muy complacida y me encargo otro proyecto mucho mas ambicioso. 

¿ Y que con esto ?

El tema es que es un proyecto muy complejo y con plazo de entrega acotado, me tendré que poner de lleno con el y mi participación en el foro se vera disminuida en forma importante.

En estos días estoy a la espera de recibir las carpetas de requerimientos como para comenzar a trabajar.


También es un comentario a favor del trabajo "Freelance" ! Si se logra introducirse en el mercado es muy rentable ¡ y profesionalmente produce grandes satisfacciones y orgullo.


Si sienten que me extrañan pueden mandarme flores, recuerden el Número de cuenta de Fogonazo INC en las islas Gran Caimán y depositen allí algunos U$ y yo me encargare de comprarme las flores.
Si a alguien no le caigo bien, también puede depositar en la misma cuenta y yo procederé a comprarme una víbora venenosa.


Saludos, Fofonazo precidente de la Fogonazo INC


----------



## pepechip (Jun 5, 2008)

18 meses para realizar un proyecto lo veo muy arriesgado por tu parte. Suponte que en ese proyecto despues de estar trabajando 15 meses llegas a un punto que no sabes o no puedes continuar. 
Supongo que si se te da ese caso no cobraras ni un solo centimo, y todo ese tiempo lo habras perdido.
Supongo que desde el comienzo de ese proyecto ya tendrias las ideas claras de como enfocarlo.
Yo he rechazado algunas cosas por el mismo temor de no poder ser capaz de terminarlo.

Te deseo suerte en tu proximo trabajo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2008)

18 meses me ocupó el proyecto que terminé y "COBRÉ"    

En realidad, una vez asignado el proyecto se firma un contrato por el cual cobro mis honorarios, no importando los resultados.
Si el resultado es satisfactorio se cobra un monto mas un plus y por "derechos de autor", si no lo es, se cobra un monto de acuerdo al  tiempo invertido, en realidad no arriesgo mucho.
El problema de no hacer las cosas bien es que si el resultado no es satisfactorio para el cliente no te tiene en cuenta para otros diseños.


Para este otro solo tengo 6 meses y bastante complejo. Como tu bien dices en mi cabeza ya lo tengo bastante resuelto.

Yo no me dedico full time a esto, tengo otra actividad.
Tengo una pequeña empresa y soy catador profesional de cerveza.

Esto de proyectar para terceros es mas bien una afición bien pagada   


Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 5, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ...y soy catador profesional de cerveza.



Eso lo explica todo.   


Suerte con el desarrollo, y que llegue a buen termino antes de lo esperado, para así no extrañarte tanto.

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 5, 2008)

Oye Fogonazo, yo cuando sea mayor quiero ser como tu   
Para ir aprediendo el oficio podiamos empezar por la cata de cerveza


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2008)

Por lo menos en mi caso un buen diseño parte de una idea regada con abundante cerveza.

Y para esto no sirven otras bebidas, la idea es no pasarce de alcohol.
Con la cerveza tomas mucho, te emborrachas poco y haces mucho "Pipi", lo cual es bueno para los riñones.
Ademas considero que la cerveza como un cafe, el mate (En nuestras latitudes), Etc. da motivos para una charla, el compartir y debatir ideas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 6, 2008)

CReo fogonazo que han pasado por mis manos alguno de tus proyectos....

Lo digo porque parecian sido creados en una noche de borachera tecnologica.

Los que reparan y me entendieran, piezas desimanadas por lo largo y ancho del pcb sin razon alguna.

Por cierto supongo que tambien trabajas para philips...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> CReo fogonazo que han pasado por mis manos alguno de tus proyectos....
> 
> Lo digo porque parecian sido creados en una noche de borachera tecnologica..



Si viste un prototipo mio (Repito prototipo) *SI* es posible.

No me gusta el protoboard asi que armo directamente con WW (Wire Wraping) y en el proceso de armar y corregir me quedan marañas de muy buen nivel, cuando debo depurar y emprolijar, en muchos casos me ocurrio de no entender lo que habia armado.


----------



## andresbts (Feb 1, 2009)

hola a todos los ingenieros electronicos. trabajo en un instituto que trata a personas con problemas de audicion. quiero saber si alguien de ustedes esta dispuesto a trabajar  como freelance en el diseño de un audifono amplificador de sonido para este tipo de personas, el cual se pueda graduar de acuerdo a la perdida auditiva. ademas del diseño requiero el prototipo. no se nada de electronica, pero lo que si se es que este tipo de aparatos son costosos, me preguntaba porque no fabricarlos y asi ahorrar costos en productos importados.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2009)

andresbts dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos los ingenieros electronicos. trabajo en un instituto que trata a personas con problemas de audicion. quiero saber si alguien de ustedes esta dispuesto a trabajar  como freelance en el diseño de un audifono amplificador de sonido para este tipo de personas, el cual se pueda graduar de acuerdo a la perdida auditiva. ademas del diseño requiero el prototipo. no se nada de electronica, pero lo que si se es que este tipo de aparatos son costosos, me preguntaba porque no fabricarlos y asi ahorrar costos en productos importados.


Con el diseño no hay problema, ni siquiera con los de procesamiento y corrección digital de audición.
El problema y *grave* es implementarlo, los audífonos llevan componentes microscópicos, nada que se pudiera comprar en un comercio.
Habría que diseñarlo y ensayarlo con componentes SMD y luego de mandar a fabricarlo a algún lugar especializado en esa tecnología.


----------

